# Speaker mounting depth



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

Anyone know the max speaker mounting depth of front and rear door speakers?


----------



## GraySkies (Feb 6, 2018)

The speakers are mounted in plastic brackets that bring them out from the door face, up close behind the grille in the door card. I would imagine there is quite a bit of room to play around with how they are mounted back there. 

What are you trying to do, exactly?

Here is the inside door face (front door in this photo):








Here are the factory speaker mounts (rear door on the left, front door on the right):


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

I plan to use some 7"mids that have a mounting depth of 3.19". I have them in my trailblazer front doors and love them


----------



## GraySkies (Feb 6, 2018)

I would guess you will be making custom brackets, but they will probably fit. I have 6.5's in mine, and there was plenty of room to spare.


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

Good to know! Yes, I will be making mdf spacers and possibly have to fiberglass


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

Update... Front has 4.25" and rear has even more because the glass does not roll down behind the speaker


----------

